# latent touberculosis in blood



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, I have tested my blood and found that I have latent tb (inactive tb) . But my xray is clear. So is there any issue for my visa, I consulted 4 doctors and they said it is not a matter and didn't give me antibiotics to kill bacteria. What can I do, will aus check for any inactive tb, I know that they check for active tb on xray.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Hi, I have tested my blood and found that I have latent tb (inactive tb) . But my xray is clear. So is there any issue for my visa, I consulted 4 doctors and they said it is not a matter and didn't give me antibiotics to kill bacteria. What can I do, will aus check for any inactive tb, I know that they check for active tb on xray.


*
Hello 0z_dream,
*
You will be tested for tuberculosis if you are applying for a permanent visa. You must undergo testing for tuberculosis as part of the visa application process.

The Australian immigration health process mainly tests for active tuberculosis, which is the most infectious form of the disease and poses the greatest threat to public health.

You will need a chest x-ray to determine if there is any evidence of active tuberculosis. While other tuberculosis diagnostic methods exist, none of these are considered to be satisfactory for the required purpose of identifying active tuberculosis.

If your chest x-ray shows evidence of possible tuberculosis, you will be asked to undergo additional health examinations to establish whether or not active tuberculosis is present.

If you are found to have active tuberculosis you cannot be granted a visa until after you have received treatment, and are assessed by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) as being free from active tuberculosis.
If you are found to have inactive tuberculosis you may still meet the health requirement, however, you may be asked to sign a Health Undertaking.

A Health Undertaking is an agreement that is made with the Australian Government.

If you sign a Health Undertaking you agree to:

contact the department upon arrival in Australia where you have applied for your visa outside Australia
attend an appointment with an Australian state or territory health clinic in Australia
undergo any further investigation or course of treatment that the Australian health authority directs you to undergo.

Health Undertakings are primarily designed to ensure that visa holders with a history or an increased risk of tuberculosis do not develop active tuberculosis while in Australia. Active tuberculosis is a serious infectious disease of public concern in Australia

*More information here:*

Meeting the Health Requirement

Health Undertakings

Threats to Public Health

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

icriding said:


> *
> Hello 0z_dream,
> *
> You will be tested for tuberculosis if you are applying for a permanent visa. You must undergo testing for tuberculosis as part of the visa application process.
> ...


My chest x ray is clear and found no evidence of active TB, also if I have inactive TB do I need to inform during my medical test, or can I ignore abt it as it is inactive, I don't have any history TB. Do they check our liver function (because if I start to take medicine to kill bacteria in my blood it can affect my liver function)


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> My chest x ray is clear and found no evidence of active TB, also if I have inactive TB do I need to inform during my medical test, or can I ignore abt it as it is inactive, I don't have any history TB. Do they check our liver function (because if I start to take medicine to kill bacteria in my blood it can affect my liver function)


Hello 0z_dream,

"if I have inactive TB do I need to inform during my medical test"

I am of the opinion that you should. You are required to inform the Panel doctor of any *significant * medical conditions.

To the best of my knowledge, if you don't and a significant finding is made during the processing of your medicals results, you will be requested to undergo further medicals, which may significantly slow down the progress of your application.

X-rays used to check for active TB sometimes picks up scarring that could indicate latent disease.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi 0z_dream, 

Australia is _very_ paranoid about tuberculosis (TB), as well they should be. To quote from the Panel Doctors Instructions: 



> The success of this TB screening is reflected in *Australia having one of the lowest rates of TB in the world*. This has remained steady for the last 20 years. The low rate has been maintained in the presence of large-scale migration from countries with higher TB rates than Australia, largely because of effective pre-migration screening and the activities of specialised, multi-disciplinary TB services in the states and territories.


I'd suggest to be open with the panel doctor. Ask your doctors to provide treatment documents etc. to submit with your application:



> If a history of TB is elicited, *full treatment records*, including drug regimens, duration of and response to treatment, and ongoing follow-up, should be obtained.





> If the applicant is asymptomatic, HIV-negative and without radiological signs of active TB, and/or has a history of previous TB treatment with no indication of active disease currently, form 26 *should be graded B* and submitted to the department without sputum collection or further investigation.
> 
> The MOC may request further information if concerned about disease activity. However in many cases this *may not be the case*, although the applicant may be requested to be reviewed through the *onshore surveillance program* (which requires attendance at a TB clinic in Australia for surveillance).


Visa processing will likely take a couple of months longer due to your inactive TB but it is in your best interest not to lie to DIAC  and to make sure the inactive TB is properly treated.

All the best, 
Monika


----------

